# Ninja&#039;s SUPER TOP SECRET SIGNS that Morels are up.



## ninja jim (Jan 23, 2013)

Ninja's SUPER TOP SECRET SIGNS that Morels are up.

Alright pilgrims, here's some tell-tale signs to look for :

Warm spell with Recent precipitation and 50+ degree nights
One week after First yellow dandilion
3rd or 4th mow of your lawn
asparagus spears are up
Cottonwood trees greening
Wild Turkeys are Gobbling.
Robins are grab-assing
Elm tree leaves are the size of a squirrels ear
Dogwoods &amp; Red bud trees in bloom
Lilacs close to blooming
Ramps are up.
Mayapples are up and opening.
Bloodroot and Trillium in bloom
Crappie and Bass are moving Shallow
Turtles &amp; Snakes out of hibernation
My boot prints in your patch

- Ninja Shroomer on Facebook


----------



## super picker (Mar 13, 2013)

DITTO what Ninja shroomer said. except that part about his boot tracks in my patch, that aint gunna happen.


----------



## rv man (Feb 8, 2013)

If he knowes where my patch is located...let me know because I have not found it yet...thanks


----------



## moreldawg (Feb 21, 2013)

So know I know who's been stepn' on my shrooms! LOL
:mrgreen:


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

We are looking for some foragers of all kinds of foods and wer'e wanting to buy what ever anyone wants to sell.Needing some Morels as soon as the season comes,I know these last few days have put the season back on course.Good luck and please give me a call if you want to sell some of your foraged foods.Thanks and God Bless.


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey Boone, what do you consider wild edibles, mushrooms, trout lily,wild ramps, plantain


----------



## ninja jim (Jan 23, 2013)

Boone, I would suggest keeping your message in the classified section where it belongs instead of spamming/hijacking it on unrelated threads. I've noticed others have asked you to stop advertising but you don't seem to get the message. Thanks.


----------



## 4allshrooms (Feb 4, 2013)

boone, contact me at [email protected] for wild edibles


----------



## moreldawg (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey ninja shroomer
Having any luck. Was wondering about Indy area. Any good public areas to hunt or pick should I say? Lol
Might make a trip north if u would like to do some pickn maybe we could go samurai on Dem Shrooms!


----------



## mushroombandit (May 11, 2013)

Ninja Shroomer also forgot one tell tale sign

- every patch of woods you pass has at least one vehicle parked by it
- 911 reports of seeing bigfoot stomping through the woods rise by 100%


----------

